# HCC new sales brochure/book - very impressive!



## Steamboat Bill (May 5, 2008)

I just received a hard copy of the new High Country Club sales brochure and it is very impressive.

HCC is NOT sending this to the current members as they only ordered 1,000 copies and they are planning to update it with their new properties (i.e Outer Banks, NC), but they sent me one to give to my friend that is considering joining HCC.

This hard cover book is about 80 pages full color double-sided and is bound like a college yearbook and is very well done.

Fortunately, you can see the same thing by visiting their website and downloading  a 9MB PDF file that is about 55 pages long (many double page spreads) and is also very impressive.

http://www.highcountryclub.com/contact/Contact_Us.asp

You have to fill-in the required fields and then click the button next to the 
How would you like to receive our brochure?
* Download Acrobat PDF (immediate delivery)


----------



## vivalour (May 5, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I just received a hard copy of the new High Country Club sales brochure and it is very impressive.
> 
> HCC is NOT sending this to the current members as they only ordered 1,000 copies and they are planning to update it with their new properties (i.e Outer Banks, NC), but they sent me one to give to my friend that is considering joining HCC.
> 
> ...




Nice -- but may be a false economy to be frugal about printing copies unless they expect to do a new one very soon. If they go out for bids on the printing job, and perhaps cut a few corners on the production, they can print 4,000 for the price of 1,000. I like their attitude a lot, though -- sure can't accuse the HCC exec. of being high rollers!


----------



## pwrshift (May 6, 2008)

There are economies of scale in printing for sure, but IMO HCC should look upon their current members as the best 'word of mouth' advertising they could find out there -- just look at this board for example.  If they were to send each current member 3-5 copies of the book and dvd for friends and promoted their member incentive program they might be very surprised.

Marriott has done this very well with their Marriott Rewards program.  A few years ago I arranged a week at Marriott Manor Club (Williamsburg, VA, on Ford's Colony GC) for my GP and 3 of his golfing buddies ... and all 4 of them bought between 1 to 3 weeks.  I ended up with 240,000 referral MR points, enough for a business class flight to Paris and a week in a Category 7 Marriott (highest) on the Champs Elysses.  Over the years about 35 of my referrals bought at least a week and along with my own purchase incentives I was swimming in points ... and incredible free business class travel to terrific locations in world-class cities.

Imagine if only 150 of the current members found only 1 friend that signed up to give HCC a try!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 7, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> There are economies of scale in printing for sure, but IMO HCC should look upon their current members as the best 'word of mouth' advertising they could find out there -- just look at this board for example.  If they were to send each current member 3-5 copies of the book and dvd for friends and promoted their member incentive program they might be very surprised.



Good point....perhaps this would be a very cheap form of advertising for HCC.


----------

